# "forever" in graphite



## Arrow17 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey art forum peeps!! So not long ago i finished my first ever commissioned piece of art! Signed sealed posted and paid for! Very exciting. it was framed and used as a birthday present. Im very happy with how it turned out, and i thought id like to share it with you guys!
Its titled "forever"
Now the subject and details were part of the brief, but the composition was up to me. so tell me what you think and i hope you enjoy!
Peace out! 

Arrow


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice work, congrats! That first sell is the best isn't it?


----------

